# Obama to Announce High-Speed Rail Plan Post-Speech



## Steve4031

Here is a link to the article.

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2010/01/27...-Rail.html?_r=1

Wonder which 13 will get the funding, and what can be done with it.


----------



## MikeM

Steve4031 said:


> Here is a link to the article.
> http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2010/01/27...-Rail.html?_r=1
> 
> Wonder which 13 will get the funding, and what can be done with it.


I just hope it doesn't turn out that all we pay is consultants to study the corridors. It seems like we as a nation just love to spend money on consultants do do lovely presentations and charts and graphs, then don't spend the money to get things to move.


----------



## Bob Dylan

MikeM said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the article.
> http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2010/01/27...-Rail.html?_r=1
> 
> Wonder which 13 will get the funding, and what can be done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope it doesn't turn out that all we pay is consultants to study the corridors. It seems like we as a nation just love to spend money on consultants do do lovely presentations and charts and graphs, then don't spend the money to get things to move.
Click to expand...

Let's hope so for sure! There are more Lobbyists in Washington than officials, and in an election year the political suits will be sniffing around the trough like flies around honey! Perhaps the Prez will listen to Amtrak Joe on this, we all know that political considerations will weigh heavily in this matter but getting people to work that actually do real work as opposed to shuffling paper and doing power point presentations is a must!Doubt if my state will get any due to the political climate down here but good luck to those that do!


----------



## jcl653

An article I read several days ago quoted an insider saying that most of the money is going to projects with completed studies. With the economy/jobs being the #1 issue in America, I think Obama will want this money being spent as soon as possible.

UPDATE: This is the article I read.



> Some industry experts expect the biggest recipients to be states that have already invested heavily in rail and whose projects are closest to the construction phase.


----------



## afigg

Yes, some of the funds will go to studies, because you need to do that before you decide where and what to build. But with $8 billion to distribute and since this is supposed to be about jobs, much of the funding will go to upgrading or building new tracks.

The good news for Amtrak is the that AP article states "Overall, 31 states will receive funds." So the $8 billion will be split between a few big projects and a bunch of smaller projects to spread the funds around the states. Which is what most expected.

Most of the smaller projects submitted by the states were for projects that would benefit existing or extend Amtrak service. For example, Maine is likely to get some of the funding to extend the Downeaster and to upgrade the existing track for faster travel times between Boston and Portland. Virginia submitted a $1.75 billion Track 2 application for upgrading the rail corridor from DC to Richmond to Petersburg. But Virginia also submitted a $75 million Track 1 application for adding a 3rd track to and upgrading 11 miles of the line between Fredericksburg and DC which will help reduce bottlenecks for the 9 Amtrak trains a day that take that line - and VRE as well. If Virginia does not get the $1.75 billion, hopefully they will get the $75 million as the consolation funds for the next incremental step in upgrading the RF&P line.


----------



## DowneasterPassenger

It's curious how the California section of that map includes the coastal route as well as the HSR plan that we voted for.

And Vegas is on there, very cool.


----------



## Rumpled

I would think that the CA map would mean some funding for the state HSR up the SJ Valley as well as some funding to improve (maybe add service) on the Starlight route.

Just my speculation.


----------



## transit54

31 states - that sounds promising! I don't think 31 states fund Amtrak, so I'm going to be more than a little disappointed if that many states receive funding and Vermont, which contributes the highest per capita of any state for Amtrak service, doesn't see a dime. Really hoping for the Ethan Allen extension, but I'd really be happy with any improvements around here.


----------



## printman2000

Would a Sacramento to San Diego HSR line mean and end to the Surfliners and Cal trains?


----------



## Steve4031

printman2000 said:


> Would a Sacramento to San Diego HSR line mean and end to the Surfliners and Cal trains?



If people are wise, the Surfliners and Capitol corridor trains would serve as feeder trains to the HSR system. This is how it is done in Europe.


----------



## VT Hokie

I wish some of that money could go toward fixing the a/c in the Turboliners!


----------



## GG-1

VT Hokie said:


> I wish some of that money could go toward fixing the a/c in the Turboliners!


Or a bridge so I can choose the train under air. :lol:  :lol:   :lol: 

Aloha


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Its like a lottery, we all have to wait for the numbers to be called.


----------



## jcl653

Illinois update posted on ChicagoBreakingNews.com:



> Illinois stands to receive far less money than it had expected from the Obama administration on Thursday to begin developing high-speed passenger trains and transform rail service as the preferred transportation option.
> State officials were hoping that the state would be awarded grants totaling at least $2 billion to operate 110 mph trains between Chicago and other Midwestern cities, starting with St. Louis, Detroit, Milwaukee and the Twin Cities.
> 
> But congressional sources who were briefed on the White House's plan said funding to the state will fall short.


----------



## Steve4031

jcl653 said:


> Illinois update posted on ChicagoBreakingNews.com:
> 
> 
> 
> Illinois stands to receive far less money than it had expected from the Obama administration on Thursday to begin developing high-speed passenger trains and transform rail service as the preferred transportation option.
> State officials were hoping that the state would be awarded grants totaling at least $2 billion to operate 110 mph trains between Chicago and other Midwestern cities, starting with St. Louis, Detroit, Milwaukee and the Twin Cities.
> 
> But congressional sources who were briefed on the White House's plan said funding to the state will fall short.
Click to expand...


Politics and nimbys are going to destroy this country


----------



## DesertRat

SanJoaquinRider said:


> It's curious how the California section of that map includes the coastal route as well as the HSR plan that we voted for.
> And Vegas is on there, very cool.


 I see that, a very straight line from LA to Vegas. I couldn't enlarge the map, so it's hard to tell what towns and cities that impacts.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

He just named Tampa as going to break ground.


----------



## transit54

Any idea where we can find this information after the speech is done?


----------



## TVRM610

Here are my guesses....

1 - Florida for Orlando to Tampa Corridor.

2- NEC NYP-WAS

3- NEC NYP-BOS

4- California Project

5- Nevada for Las Vegas to LA/Anaheim.

6- IL for CHI-St.Louis Corridor

7- WI for CHI-Milwalkee Corridor

8- MO for St. Louis-Kansas City Corridor

9- VA for Regionals

10- PA for Keystone Improvement/Expansion

11- NC for Charlotte-Raleigh

12- WA for Cascades

13- This one is up in the air... couldn't decide.

Thought it was fun to guess....


----------



## chertling

TVRM610 said:


> Here are my guesses....
> 1 - Florida for Orlando to Tampa Corridor.
> 
> 2- NEC NYP-WAS
> 
> 3- NEC NYP-BOS
> 
> 4- California Project
> 
> 5- Nevada for Las Vegas to LA/Anaheim.
> 
> 6- IL for CHI-St.Louis Corridor
> 
> 7- WI for CHI-Milwalkee Corridor
> 
> 8- MO for St. Louis-Kansas City Corridor
> 
> 9- VA for Regionals
> 
> 10- PA for Keystone Improvement/Expansion
> 
> 11- NC (not sure where)
> 
> 12- WA for Cascades
> 
> 13- This one is up in the air... couldn't decide.
> 
> Thought it was fun to guess....


The Kansas City Star's "PrimeBuzz" political blog is reporting that Missouri and Illinois will both be receiving funding, but not at the levels requested. Senator Kit Bond confirmed that Missouri will be reciving funds, but would not provide additional details.

http://primebuzz.kcstar.com/?q=node/21153


----------



## afigg

DesertRat said:


> SanJoaquinRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's curious how the California section of that map includes the coastal route as well as the HSR plan that we voted for.
> And Vegas is on there, very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I see that, a very straight line from LA to Vegas. I couldn't enlarge the map, so it's hard to tell what towns and cities that impacts.
Click to expand...

The official HSR route map put out by the Transportation department does not reflect the planned route of the California HSR system and the rough outline of the Texas T-bone. Take it as a idea map where the HSR corridors of the US are, not as a map that bears much resemblance to the reality where the HSR tracks might go. The California HSR plan route map can be found at http://www.cahighspeedrail.ca.gov/map.htm. While there is a privately funded plan to build a corridor train from Victorville, CA to Las Vegas, a Victorville end point with no train connection to LA is a questionable business plan. If the CA HSR system gets built according to their map, a obvious extension to the CA HSR system would be to build a line from Palmdale to Las Vegas. Imagine people being able to get on a 220 mph train in LA and taking a direct train to Las Vegas so they can lose their money in the casinos even sooner. h34r:

But a HSR line to Las Vegas is not going to be started with the current round of HSR funds. The main parts of the CA HSR system have to be funded and built first.


----------



## jcl653

St. Louis Post-Dispatch just posted an article with numbers. Is this the real deal?



> California is one of the big winners, receiving $2.25 billion to help build a high-speed rail system, as well as additional money for other rail projects.
> The grants include $1.1 billion for a Chicago-to-St. Louis corridor, $1.25 billion for a Tampa-to-Orlando, Fla., corridor, $244 million for a Chicago-to-Detroit corridor and $810 million for work between Madison, Wis., and Milwaukee. In Ohio, $400 million will pay for work between Cleveland and Cincinnati.
> 
> Washington and North Carolina are getting roughly half a billion dollars each, and Florida will hear its good news directly from Obama and Vice President Joe Biden on Thursday.



http://www.stltoday.com/stltoday/news/stor...3F?OpenDocument


----------



## PetalumaLoco

jcl653 said:


> St. Louis Post-Dispatch just posted an article with numbers. Is this the real deal?
> 
> 
> 
> California is one of the big winners, receiving $2.25 billion to help build a high-speed rail system, as well as additional money for other rail projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stltoday.com/stltoday/news/stor...3F?OpenDocument
Click to expand...

Arnie will figure a way to raid it.


----------



## afigg

transit54 said:


> Any idea where we can find this information after the speech is done?


Many of the details will likely be made available to the news media overnight or by early morning before the President makes the announcement in Florida. Then a official press release will be posted, but just how detailed the initial press information will be on which projects and states get funding remains to be seen.

But don't expect too much funding of the $8 billion to go to the NEC itself. The NEC Master Plan has to be finished and published first.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Woo, OH-IO!


----------



## afigg

The details about who gets how much is being posted 1 state or corridor project at a time at http://www.whitehouse.gov/briefing-room/st...ts-and-releases.

So far:

Iowa get $17 million

Cleveland - Columbus - Dayton - Cincinnati corridor gets $400 million

VA and NC combined for the Charlotte - Raleigh - Richmond - Washington, D.C. gets $620 million

CA gets $2,344 million not just for HSR, but some funding for the Surfliner and Capital Corridor routes.

Minneapolis/St. Paul - Madison - Milwaukee - Chicago corridor gets $823 million total

Chicago - St. Louis - Kansas City corridor gets $1,333 million.

Texas Ft. Worth Area gets $4 million for signal timing improvements at grade crossing for the Texas Eagle. They must have figured they had to throw something to TX.

Adds:

Eugene - Portland - Seattle - Vancouver, BC corridor gets $598 million. Will add 2 additional daily round trips between Seattle and Portland, reduce travel time by at least 5% (odd way to put it). Wouldn't they have to buy at least 1 more Talgo set to add 2 additional daily trips? Hey, call WI to tag on to the Talgo order...


----------



## Spokker

Haha, whoops.

Anyway, it's good news but there is still a lot more funding that needs to be secured. $8 billion is only a slice in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## DesertRat

afigg said:


> DesertRat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SanJoaquinRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's curious how the California section of that map includes the coastal route as well as the HSR plan that we voted for.
> And Vegas is on there, very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I see that, a very straight line from LA to Vegas. I couldn't enlarge the map, so it's hard to tell what towns and cities that impacts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The official HSR route map put out by the Transportation department does not reflect the planned route of the California HSR system and the rough outline of the Texas T-bone. Take it as a idea map where the HSR corridors of the US are, not as a map that bears much resemblance to the reality where the HSR tracks might go. The California HSR plan route map can be found at http://www.cahighspeedrail.ca.gov/map.htm. While there is a privately funded plan to build a corridor train from Victorville, CA to Las Vegas, a Victorville end point with no train connection to LA is a questionable business plan. If the CA HSR system gets built according to their map, a obvious extension to the CA HSR system would be to build a line from Palmdale to Las Vegas. Imagine people being able to get on a 220 mph train in LA and taking a direct train to Las Vegas so they can lose their money in the casinos even sooner. h34r:
> 
> But a HSR line to Las Vegas is not going to be started with the current round of HSR funds. The main parts of the CA HSR system have to be funded and built first.
Click to expand...

 Yes, and I really wonder if the same city fathers that designed some of the roadwork around Victorville were involved with that HSR plan. From VV to Las Vegas, say what? I still don't follow the logic. :huh:


----------



## afigg

Ok, 3 more press releases have been posted.

Pontiac-Detroit-Chicago gets $244 million

Tampa - Orlando gets $1,250 million

The Northeast region gets lumped together with $485 million from the HSR fund, $706 million from Amtrak ARRA grants (which I think was allocated some time ago). See http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office...ogram-northeast.

There is not a breakout of the funding, but:

Maine gets funding to extend the Downeaster to Brunswick and reduce travel time between Portland and Boston by 17%

Vermont get funding to extend the Ethan Allen to Burlington, VT

Vermont and MA get the funding to re-route the Vermonter to the Knowledge corridor.

PA gets little, just funding to close the 3 remaining grade crossings on the Keystone East and a study for HSR to Pittsburgh.

NYC-Albany-Buffalo gets 7 projects funded to improve on-time performance.

I think the corridors that are directly tied to the NEC did not get much because they are waiting on the NEC Master Plan and however much funding Congress eventually authorizes to get the NEC in good shape.

If I add $485 million for the Northeast region to all the others announced so far, I get $8,123 million. So either there is some overlap funding here or they are dipping into the $2.5 billion HSR funds for FY10. Or engaging in some fudging of the numbers.


----------



## Crescent Mark

VERY pleased with Obama's remarks on the trains.

"Eventually, the Southeast Corridor is expected to use Atlanta as a regional hub, with connections from Atlanta east to Charlotte, south to Macon and Jacksonville, north to Chattanooga, and west to Birmingham."

Woo!!!


----------



## como

chertling said:


> TVRM610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my guesses....
> 1 - Florida for Orlando to Tampa Corridor.
> 
> 2- NEC NYP-WAS
> 
> 3- NEC NYP-BOS
> 
> 4- California Project
> 
> 5- Nevada for Las Vegas to LA/Anaheim.
> 
> 6- IL for CHI-St.Louis Corridor
> 
> 7- WI for CHI-Milwalkee Corridor
> 
> 8- MO for St. Louis-Kansas City Corridor
> 
> 9- VA for Regionals
> 
> 10- PA for Keystone Improvement/Expansion
> 
> 11- NC (not sure where)
> 
> 12- WA for Cascades
> 
> 13- This one is up in the air... couldn't decide.
> 
> Thought it was fun to guess....
> 
> 
> 
> The Kansas City Star's "PrimeBuzz" political blog is reporting that Missouri and Illinois will both be receiving funding, but not at the levels requested. Senator Kit Bond confirmed that Missouri will be reciving funds, but would not provide additional details.
> 
> http://primebuzz.kcstar.com/?q=node/21153
Click to expand...

Kit Bonds response was interesting. It will be interesting to see what part of $200 Missouri gets.


----------



## wrjensen

here is a good review of all the money

High speed rail grants


----------



## MikefromCrete

Rather than concentrate the money on two or three big projects, the administration is spreading this money around, which isn't a bad thing.

Here in the Midwest, the Chicago-St. Louis corridor will get some big bucks to push service up to the 110 mph mark (not world class speed, but a lot better than anything else around here), Wisconsin gets money to extend service to Madison, Michigan gets money to upgrade the Detroit-Chicago corridor, Indiana gets money to build a passenger bypass around the Norfolk Southern roadblock, and Illinois also gets money to eliminate the at-grade crossing of Amtrak/Norfolk Southern with Metra Rock Island at Englewood. These last two projects will also benefit the eastern long-distance trains, giving them a faster, better entrance into Chicago.

In a perfect world, we'd be building new super high speed lines, but this is the best news for passenger rail in a long, long time.

I noticed that Vermont will get money to upgrade service to Burlington, and that should please a number of posters on this site, not exactly high speed, but it should serve to improve and expand service in a state that has been supportive of passenger rail.


----------



## saxman

Wow, this is some really great stuff. Even though Texas is only getting $4 million. We're just a little behind, but just you wait. We'll be having some descent train service in no time. Both republican candidates for governor support expanded rail in Texas.

I just love reading some of the comments in some of the newpaper articles. One side, "oh geeze, more of my tax money going to trains nobody's going to ride," to "what? we're spending billions of dollars and the train are only going to go 100 mph?!"

Obviously, I can see lots of misconceptions running rampant over the next few weeks, from both sides of the isle.


----------



## transit54

MikefromCrete said:


> I noticed that Vermont will get money to upgrade service to Burlington, and that should please a number of posters on this site, not exactly high speed, but it should serve to improve and expand service in a state that has been supportive of passenger rail.


Well, we didn't get the money to upgrade the line to Burlington, but we did get the money to improve the Vermonter line, which runs to Essex Jct (about 8 miles away from Burlington). This will result in a dramatically improved trip time on the Vermonter line. I'm going to be posting more about it later, when I'm out of work, but I think that this will be a fantastic thing if implemented right. Provided the the arrival times in Vermont are kept the same or later, and the departure times are kept the same or earlier, I expect to see explosive growth in the ridership of the Vermonter. The primary problem with the Vermonter is that if you want to take it anywhere, you basically loose the whole day. As long as the outbound trip is early enough in the morning and the return trip is late enough in the evening, with the new improvements one will be able to spend the majority of the day somewhere before/after their train trip. My only worry is that they'll move both times towards the middle of the day, in which case you'll still have to spend the bulk of the day on the train. But if the times are structured like the Ethan Allen is right now, this is going to be fantastic, and also completed much sooner than the Ethan Allen extension would be.


----------



## jis

Various pointers to the White House and Sec DOT provided materials on this subject can be found in this thread.


----------



## MattW

Crescent Mark said:


> VERY pleased with Obama's remarks on the trains.
> "Eventually, the Southeast Corridor is expected to use Atlanta as a regional hub, with connections from Atlanta east to Charlotte, south to Macon and Jacksonville, north to Chattanooga, and west to Birmingham."
> 
> Woo!!!


And yet Georgia's only getting $750,000 for "studies." Here's a cazy idea, build the hub infrastructure and a connecting line first THEN go and build more.


----------



## JeffConn

Didn't notice the Richmond to Hampton Roads run in there anywhere. Or does that money come from a different pot?


----------



## DET63

Is this money going to shovel-ready projects, or is it going to states that Pres. Obama thinks he'll most need to get re-elected in '12?


----------



## MikefromCrete

DET63 said:


> Is this money going to shovel-ready projects, or is it going to states that Pres. Obama thinks he'll most need to get re-elected in '12?


Probably both.


----------



## TVRM610

MattW said:


> Crescent Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> VERY pleased with Obama's remarks on the trains.
> "Eventually, the Southeast Corridor is expected to use Atlanta as a regional hub, with connections from Atlanta east to Charlotte, south to Macon and Jacksonville, north to Chattanooga, and west to Birmingham."
> 
> Woo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Georgia's only getting $750,000 for "studies." Here's a cazy idea, build the hub infrastructure and a connecting line first THEN go and build more.
Click to expand...

Here's another idea... you have to study things before you build them.


----------



## colobok

TVRM610 said:


> MattW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crescent Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> VERY pleased with Obama's remarks on the trains.
> "Eventually, the Southeast Corridor is expected to use Atlanta as a regional hub, with connections from Atlanta east to Charlotte, south to Macon and Jacksonville, north to Chattanooga, and west to Birmingham."
> 
> Woo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Georgia's only getting $750,000 for "studies." Here's a cazy idea, build the hub infrastructure and a connecting line first THEN go and build more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's another idea... you have to study things before you build them.
Click to expand...

So from $8B only Florida and California ($3.5) are some kind of HSR projects, the rest $4.5 will go for regular train improvements, am I right that this is inappropriate allocation?


----------



## WICT106

colobok said:


> So from $8B only Florida and California ($3.5) are some kind of HSR projects, the rest $4.5 will go for regular train improvements, am I right that this is inappropriate allocation?



According to them, and to how "Incrementally increased speed rail service" is defined, the regular train improvements _*are*_ appropriate. Several of the members here, including myself, are in parts of the nation where we have only one departure per day, and it is at a 79 mph level. Madison, WI, has not had regular rail service since 1971, and, with this appropriation, we will finally get service. To me, that is appropriate.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

DET63 said:


> Is this money going to shovel-ready projects, or is it going to states that Pres. Obama thinks he'll most need to get re-elected in '12?


I sincerely doubt that Obama is stupid enough to think he will be elected or not based upon the promise of systems that may or may not get built before the funding plug is pulled.

Truth be told, though, I think most of the projects awarded are reasonable. Only the Florida and California systems are pie-in-the-sky in nature. California, though, has put so much money into building a state-wide rail system that I tend to believe that the CHSR will become a reality. The proof is in the putting, and California has put a lot of trains on the road.

Florida, though... If it wasn't such a short system, I'd be positive it's just a dream. But even the idiots in Florida can probably lay down 86 miles of straight track over flat terrain. Of course, the fun part is they'll have their HSR... but no Amtrak service.


----------



## Greg

Green Maned Lion said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this money going to shovel-ready projects, or is it going to states that Pres. Obama thinks he'll most need to get re-elected in '12?
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely doubt that Obama is stupid enough to think he will be elected or not based upon the promise of systems that may or may not get built before the funding plug is pulled.
> 
> Truth be told, though, I think most of the projects awarded are reasonable. Only the Florida and California systems are pie-in-the-sky in nature. California, though, has put so much money into building a state-wide rail system that I tend to believe that the CHSR will become a reality. The proof is in the putting, and California has put a lot of trains on the road.
> 
> Florida, though... If it wasn't such a short system, I'd be positive it's just a dream. But even the idiots in Florida can probably lay down 86 miles of straight track over flat terrain. Of course, the fun part is they'll have their HSR... but no Amtrak service.
Click to expand...

"Idiots in Florida"???? gee, thanks


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

colobok said:


> So from $8B only Florida and California ($3.5) are some kind of HSR projects, the rest $4.5 will go for regular train improvements, am I right that this is inappropriate allocation?


You have to learn how to walk before you can run. Most of these allocations will help get things ready for future upgrades.


----------



## MikefromCrete

Long Train Runnin said:


> colobok said:
> 
> 
> 
> So from $8B only Florida and California ($3.5) are some kind of HSR projects, the rest $4.5 will go for regular train improvements, am I right that this is inappropriate allocation?
> 
> 
> 
> You have to learn how to walk before you can run. Most of these allocations will help get things ready for future upgrades.
Click to expand...

I agree. This is a good start to revitalizing passenger rail. It spreads the money around and gives a taste of better rail service to a variety of places. Money well spent if you ask me.


----------



## VT Hokie

Surely $1.1 billion for Chicago - St Louis should go a long way, no? I wonder how long it'll be before we can ride 110 mph trains on that route.


----------



## Rail Freak

Green Maned Lion said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this money going to shovel-ready projects, or is it going to states that Pres. Obama thinks he'll most need to get re-elected in '12?
> 
> 
> 
> . But even the idiots in Florida can probably lay down 86 miles of straight track over flat terrain. Of course, the fun part is they'll have their HSR... but no Amtrak service.
Click to expand...

Hey,Hey,Hey,LOL!!!!

RF  :lol:


----------



## TVRM610

VT Hokie said:


> Surely $1.1 billion for Chicago - St Louis should go a long way, no? I wonder how long it'll be before we can ride 110 mph trains on that route.


Oh yes... the money is going to good projects. The argument some people have seems to be what money is going to what they call "legitimate high speed rail" which is generally considered to be 150 or faster.

However, I have seen what a 110mph corridor can look like and how it can run (the Keystone Corridor) and I think this is the answer. You don't have to run trains at 150 or faster to have a great usable corridor. Chicago to St. Louis is a GREAT place for a 110mph corridor and I think all of this funding will be a great start to more passenger rail corridors in the USA.


----------

